# Heat or pregnant?



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all ... I am very new to all things Goat. we just purchased goats about 2 weeks ago, I was told the male is working. but the female isnt. I dont know anything much about goats especially nothing to do with breeding. The other day My buck (George) Was moaning so to speak at my doe, an nibbling on her neck. My doe (Nobby) ... Seemed extra uninterested in him Butted him and kept running away. Thou the past 4-5 days i have noticed she is a bit plump, and that her (not sure what you call it) Pooch? is enlarged. She hasnt got an udder yet thou they are a little saggy and all soft. Im not sure what im looking for or at in ways of pregnant goats. But i also thought maybe shes just on heat ? I have no idea ... any imput would be appreciated. The pics below were taken this morning before she was fed. (alot plumpier after eating hehehe) If more info or pics are needed im happy to get all the info needed
And thanks for having us (George, Nobby and Me) on your forums will be mighty helpful to us in the future im sure


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

i forgot to mention we were told they are miniature goats. so i do not know what breeds they are at all apart from being really small.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish I was an expert at this but I know if the tip of the lady parts so to speak is pointed down rather than at an angle upwards she's bred. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

How is her bag? Loose or tight up against her tummy? She looks really early pregnant if she is. If she was in heat she would be "wanting" the buck...not head butting him.


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Well thats what i thought when she was bunting him that shes either maybe just coming into heat, or shes already pregnant, Her bag is loose, its not flat against her. But i am only new to goats so i honestly have no idea what is going on. Afternoons shes so immensely fat. i even thought perhaps they are eating to much throu the day. but again i didnt think they would over eat.

Edit: The buck doesnt get as fat as the female.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

My guess is she is maybe 2 months pregnant. But I think it might be still to early to tell, mind you I'm no expert, just going by what you are saying. If it is loose and not tight then that is usually a sign that it's starting to grow down there lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks bred!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

How exciting. I hope so I am not overly fussed about breeding them, but I bet the babies will be to adorable. Specially if they look like nobby. Just love her ears lol.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh I love those ears!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure how often goats cycle, but she's a little podgier, and is still denying George, it has almost been a mth now, so I think it's looking like she just might be pregnant. 

Does that sound right?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh a goat cycles about every month or around 20ish days how old is she or do you know??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure exactly they said they were both around 8 mths old, and that he was wanting to breed, but she wasn't I have had them just over a mth now, and I haven't seen her allow it at any stage. And the only thing I have noticed was that George was getting happy and chasing her a lot for one day, nibbling her neck and moaning at her, but she would bunt him and run off.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Smelly2005au said:


> Not sure exactly they said they were both around 8 mths old, and that he was wanting to breed, but she wasn't I have had them just over a mth now, and I haven't seen her allow it at any stage. And the only thing I have noticed was that George was getting happy and chasing her a lot for one day, nibbling her neck and moaning at her, but she would bunt him and run off.


My buck does that to all the girls even if they are bred. Heat cycles are about every 18~21 days for mine so I always keep track but sometimes you can't even tell. In heat she will stand for a buck and pregnant she won't.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Thought i would update the goats  still no action for poor george, but i think he got his action after all !!! heres some updated pics taken today, Monday 21st, shes definately bigger, and to top it off i felt her udders and they are definately getting bigger now. Her feminine goat parts are looking .. well Bigger also. If someone could tell me at all how long before the baby comes does their milk start to come so i know a rough estimate on how long before i should be expecting something to happen.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine start making theirs around 3 1/2 months, but I hav had one to start at 2 months making a milk sack


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

We have had them now for about 3 mths. and suspected that they may have been pregnant before we got them. her udders were always a little puffy if that makes sense they were never flat to her belly but today i felt and they are now a whole handful of udder, but thanks, that means i have about 1-2 mths before i start to worry. thats the only problem with buying them this way never know what or when .. lol. But i do check on her as regular as i can.


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Took this picture this morning to update Nobbys progress. im starting to think we are due anyday now ... my poor little girl is sooo huge. Udders are getting nice and big now too. I have felt the baby or im starting to think Babies !!! kicking me today .. so wonderful .. i cannot wait to see what we get


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, my, that is one round doe! Good luck and keep us updated!

Those ears are hysterical.....not normal ears and not really Lamancha ears. Either they were frostbitten as a kid or she has Lamancha in her background somewhere! What does the buck look like?

She's a very pretty color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, she is huge! Good luck!


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

This is our georgie boy. Funny little thing he is lol. 









Couldnt help but to share this .. Got this the other week when my big boy, Mr bojangles was sleeping. George was sneaking up on him i ran an got the camera thinking george was about to jump on him and in turn Bojangles would freak out jump up etc, but NO !!! The rest speaks for itsefl LOL !!! Love my babies :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We bought a buck for breeding late this year but all our does ended up being bred before we bought them so he hasn't had any action either. He's going to have to wait till next year 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

How she doing any progress


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything??


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing new yet! We are still waiting. She's so big the poor thing she looks uncomfortable doing anything. I'm sure it will not be long until she's going to have the baby now. Her udders are big but not bulging yet.


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been watching her like hawk eyes the past few days. Every hour or so I go check what she is up to. So I will try not to get over excited and remember to let you all know when it's all happening.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I watched my last doe like that because she was an ff and I didn't know what to expect from her. I thought I saw all the signs on multiple occasions but finally I could really tell when she was having them.


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

What does ff mean? Still nothing new happening on the kid front. Patiently waiting. All though I do not want to wait. Hehe


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

FF is first freshener. Does first time being bred is her first freshening 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This was my does udder about 2 hours from delivery. I hope you can use it as a reference. She's not from great lines or a heavy producer.


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh excellent thanks for the picture, and yes this is also Nobby's first time (and my first time) her udders seem to be getting larger quicker as I still check on her when she's up at the gate, been walking off a lot lately, also she's got very little bit of white mucus from her lady parts this last 2 days I noticed it yesterday afternoon. My poor baby looks like she's about to explode ! I will grab a picture first thing in the morning.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm so happy you have to post loads of oics


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

*pics


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Omg omg !!! im trying to load the pics but our internet has been really tacky this last week. I think we are a go !!! i repeat i think we are a go !!! Pics coming, soon as my photo page loads to link them


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

This Morning just on feeding time ... this was the first picture, before i noticed !!!!









THE GOO !!! lol


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh yay!!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That's what mine was doing right before she delivered about 12 hours before pre labor and 13 hours before pushing and amber goo then 14 hours I had twin bucks


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Baby was born around 3 hours ago. Afterbirth out and all is well this is the suspense part I have a ton of pics but I'm almost certain there is another one coming. She's still extremely large in the belly, and still having contractions thou I don't think they are as intense as what the ones previous were or that maybe she's just to occupied by the new baby that she's not showing her discomfort as much.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The new baby nursing will cause the doe to keep contracting so that her uterus will shrink back.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally got a moment to sit and look throu the pics 




























Nobby is a great Mother, We had a little girl, called her Curly sue, She looks like her Daddy, I am confident is saying there are no more babies coming. But in saying that shes still extremely round. nothing else happening now though. The and probably most important question is ....

How long do i keep them seperated from the buck, and if he will hurt her?

How long until the doe will come into heat again? as i dont wish to breed straight away with them again to know to seperate them before they can breed. Or signs of heat, so that i can watch to seperate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to separate the male now. They can be bred right back.

Congrats on the little cutie.


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

She was seperated this morning, before having the baby. How long does a heat last for ? Also when is it safe to introduce her and the baby back in with George. I dont want him hurting them. This wont be happening for a week or 2 to start with because of my horses are in the same paddock. but after the week or so if shes still heating i dont want to put her in also if george is going to be mean i wouldnt like to either. Maybe let them meet throu the fence ? see how that goes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Heat only lasts a day but it happens every 21 days. So she can get pregnant every 21 days year round. This is why many people don't advise keeping a buck and doe together.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I keep them separated until I wish to breed again. And you don't want your little baby to be bred too early. I would wait until the baby is at breeding age before I breed again that's just me.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That is such a cute baby do you think she will have nubby's ears??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Smelly2005au (Apr 29, 2014)

No I'm pretty sure they are longer ears like the dad's, but she's still so very cute, I go out now and sit in the paddock with her and nobby and Suzy comes running over to jump in my lap for snuggles she's sooo adorable


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Karen, I have one that was in "plaster herself to the fence alongside the boy's pen" heat for three days late last month. She was flagging and letting him nuzzle her back end the whole time. So for some it might be longer than one day out of twenty-one. Which makes it all the more likely that she would get herself knocked up if in a pen with him.


----------

